# Sad, Beaut. Golden Ret. in GA Shelter to die tomorrow!!1



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*UPDATE: MAGGIE has DOG ANGELS!*

The are closed tomorrow and euth at 8 AM tomorrow so she'd have to be saved tonight-not looking good!!!!


Post subject: '''URGENT MAGGIE (mom)ONLY HAS UNTIL WEDNESDAY TO LIVE 

Maggie will die tomorrow Wed., July 23rd!!

Her face is Killing me!

I emld. GRA, Adopt a Golden Atlanta and Atlanta Dog Suqad.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11462666 


 

This sweet girl was *turned in by her owner because she was in heat and t*here were lots of dogs coming into the owner's yard. Maggie is very sweet and at some point her back *left leg was broken and never healed properly*. When she *sits down her leg goes straight out and will not bend*. Please help Maggie find a good home and someone to care!! Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 3 day holding period. Owner turn-ins have no required holding period. The shelter has only 19 dog kennels. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue. 

Chattooga County Animal Control 
Summerville, GA 
706.857.0679 
Email Chattooga County Animal Control 
See more pets from Chattooga County Animal Control

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11462666


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor girl...I hope someone is able to help her!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an expressive face. Sure hope someone is able to save her. Poor girl. She certainly deserves better than she's had so far.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

She looks so much like my Daisy. I hope someone is able to help her...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

They are closed tomorrow and euth at 8 AM so I don' think there is much hope for Maggie or the other wonderful dogs there!!!!
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA316.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This makes me so sick. Poor poor baby. Those people. UGH!
Is anyone here from Georgia?


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope someone can help her! Poor thing!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted the Labs4Rescue in the South? I'm not sure I have that contact address. What a beautiful Dog this is.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The only group by that name that I could find is in Connecticut.


----------



## rockyc08 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sitting here in tears! I emailed FurKids Animal Rescue in Atlanta. I hope someone can intervene.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rocky*

Rocky: Thanks so much for emlg.

I just emld. Lab Friends of the South in Cummings, GA.
Is that who you meant Kimm?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No Karen, the Labs4Rescue in CT has dogs pulled from their sister group in the South. I can't remember who the contact is. 

My Internet connect is dropping, so I'm having a hard time communicating with anyone today. One minute I'm online, then bam!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Found a TN labs4rescue*

Found a TN labs4rescue
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN196.html
and just emailed Anne here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know there is another Lab Rescue in CT that pulls from the South. I believe it's called American Lab Rescue. Someone at work does fostering for them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There's hope...*

A* miracle worker friend of mine in rescue is involved in trying to save Maggie now, so there is hope.*

All Paw crossed for this beautiful girl to be saved and loved!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sure hope this miracle happens for Maggie!


----------



## rockyc08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Karen, that is wonderful news...I am saying my prayers. I just sent an email to Kim at georgialabrescue.com. I'm supposed to be writing a paper, but I can't concentrate - Maggie's expression just haunts me. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do, other rescues I can email, or if you want me to call the shelter and beg!


----------



## rockyc08 (Jul 16, 2008)

One more - just emailed Wild Heir Labrador Rescues in GA.

Fingers, toes, and paws crossed!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please let someone know that the dog laying with its leg like that does NOT mean it was once broken. Shadow lays like that. For some reason after having his THR, he started laying with that leg out straight. He sits fine, runs fine, but lays just like that. 

Here's hoping your friend can help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie Has Dog Angels!*

*The wonderful Miracle Worker I told you about spoke to Suzy Bailey of Saving Georgia Dogs last night and she payed for Maggie to be spayed.
Don't know if Maggie has an official rescue lined up yet, but Suzy said she will be saved.*

Kimm: I was reading on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum that the owners ran over Maggie's leg when she was a puppy and never bothered to get it repaired.:no::no:

Thanks to all of you who emailed rescues! I'm praying one of them steps up for her, or maybe Saving Georgia Dogs Rescue will take Maggie!!

Until my friend (Dog Angel) emailed me last night, I didn't think there was much hope for Maggie.

Thank you God!!!


----------



## rockyc08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Karen, that is FABULOUS! I just wanted you all to know that I received a call from Sandra at the shelter where Maggie is being kept. I had called last night and left a message on the answering machine, asking for more time for us to help Maggie. Sandra is an incredibly sweet woman who called me at 830 am this morning just to reassure me that Maggie was doing fine, and that she was not in any danger of being put down. She says Maggie is an absolute sweetheart, and that several rescue organizations have expressed an interest in her. So a big THANK YOU to Karen, her Miracle Worker friend, Sandra at the Chaatooga County shelter, and everyone who helped to give Maggie the chance for the life she deserves! What a great day!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

A wonderful way to start the day! Thank you, everybody! This forum never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone who helped save Maggie. Karen you always amaze me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!

All I do is email and get the word out on these hopeless and helpless souls-
anybody can do that.

For the Dozens of emails that are IGNORED, ALL IT TAKES is that one, to save a life.

If it weren't for someone on here notifying the Dog Angel Lady, Maggie would not have a life of being loved and cherished ahead of her!!!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

WAY TO GO GRF!! Another life saved!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> All I do is email and get the word out on these hopeless and helpless souls-
> anybody can do that.
> ...


 
Yeah, but YOU do it with so much gusto  and you don't give up!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Chance's Foster Mom in Arkansas*

:Update from Chance's Foster Mom, Holly, in Arkansas:

He's fitting right in!!!!:wave:


----------

